# Was war eure lustigste Erfahrung ? :D



## R_Apid_Pr0 (24. April 2015)

Wie ihr wohl im Thread Titel schon lesen konntet, handelt es sich hier um einen Thread in dem ihr eure lustigste Erfahrung(en) Posten könnt/sollt. 

Ich fang dann gleich mal an
Also:
Ich war auf dem TS eines Kollegen, auf einmal kommt da so ein Kiddy rein und meint mich als Hur****** zu beleidigen müssen. Daraufhin hab ich ihn dann ein Bisschen getrollt mit:
Die Polizei hört mit und das Jugendamt auch
Deine Mom bekommt jetzt voll Ärger und soo 
Am Ende hat der glaub fast geheult und mich hats vor lachen fast vom Stuhl gefegt 

Jetzt seid ihr dran!


----------



## crae (24. April 2015)

Ich hab mal meinem besten Kumpel (der halt sehr naiv ist^^) überzeugt davon, dass er mit der Satellitenschüssel mit dem Smilie drauf besseren Empfang hat. Keinen Plan wieso er mir das abgekauft hat, anscheinend hat er geglaub es sei ein besseres Modell, aber es war das selbe in einer anderen Farbe. Das war auch ersichtlich, man konnte die Farbe auf amazon wählen^^ ...Ich habs damals aufgelöst und ich und mein Bruder lagen kugelnd am Boden, selten so gelacht  ...Ich glaub ich hätte ihn das Ding kaufen lassen sollen, war ja nicht wirklich teurer - aber so gemein bin ich dann doch nicht^^


----------



## T-Drive (24. April 2015)

Schon länger her, aber bei uns immer noch gut für nen Lachkrampf.

Kleine Clique, mit dem Moped nach Südfrankreich,  Zelten bei einem Bauer auf der Wiese. Super das ganze.
Abends Fußmarsch ins Dorf zum essen UND trinken. 2 Km Feldweg zwischen eingezäunten Kuhweiden, beste Stimmung, dementsprechender Hunger und Durst. Nachts, gut gesattelt der Rückmarsch. Nur Sterne am Himmel, fast stockfinster. Der Weg verlief ziemlich geradeaus und machte ungefähr in der Hälfte ein 90° Bogen nach rechts. Da hatte unser Draufgänger DIE Idee, Diagonal ist wesentlich kürzer. Uns war das nicht geheuer, im dunkeln die Weide zu überqueren, da standen einige Rindviecher in der Pampa und jede menge Tretminen.
Er lachte uns aus, lästerte, und schwupps über den Holzzaun verschwand er in der Finsternis. Wir dachten der Mutbolzen liegt bestimmt schon am Feuer und pichelt fröhlich weiter bis wir Muffegänger beim Zelt ankommen. Da hätten wir dann noch was zu hören gekriegt ...  Von wegen, niemand da. 
Eine Stunde nach uns kam er an,... und wie 
Voller Gammel und Kuhscheisse, der hat 3 Km gegen den Wind gestunken dass er auf Abstand gehalten werden musste.
War er doch im dunkeln auf der Weide in ein Gülleloch gestolpert, eigentlich schon ein Teich,  wie wir am nächsten morgen feststellten, sogar ziemlich tief. 
Kopf unter in der Gülle, nach dem auftauchen kraulen und dann die kaum vorhandene Orientierung verloren. Er hat dann irgendwann nach dem Bade den Schein unseres inzwischen wieder großen Lagerfeuers gesehn. 
Erst dachte er "Gottseidank, die Sonne geht auf".


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (24. April 2015)

*AW: Was war eure lustigste Erfahrung ?*

Hi,

ich hab vor ein paar Wochen unbeabsichtigt eine Telefonnervensäge mit einer Umfrage so richtig verarscht ohne das ich es eigentlich wollte.

Ich sas also verträumt vor meinem Flugsimulator als mein Handy klingelte. Nun muss man wissen, dass ich von meinem Festnetz eine Anrufweiterschaltung zu besagtem Handy habe.

Das Telefongespräch lief also folgendermassen ab: (Meine Antworten habe ich Rot gemacht)

Hallo...

Guten Abend ich bin von..blala

Guten Abend? Hier ist es früher Morgen.

Oh, wo sind sind sie?

Kurz vor Kelowna in Britisch Kolumbien.

Ach daher die Weiterschaltung, fahren Sie LKW?

Nein, ich bin in 17500 Fuß Höhe in einem Flugzeug.

Daher ist bei Ihnen so laut

Stimmt.

Na dann will ich Sie nicht stören, Sie dürfen da ja eigentlich nicht telefonieren.

Warum soll ich nicht telefonieren dürfen, ich fliege die Maschine selbst.

Äh-Ja-Äh 

Und ausserdem habe ich noch ca 30 Minuten bis zu Landung, solange macht das hier der Autopilot (Ansagen vom Tower im Hintergrund-Ich antworte drauf und Entschuldige mich dafür)

Also was wollten Sie mich Fragen?

Das ist doch sicher sehr ungünstig jetzt.

Nein - gar nicht-diese Langstreckenflüge sind recht langweilig, da habe ich gern etwas Abwechslung.

Äh Nein-da rufe ich besser zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt an.

Da bin ich sicher auch unterwegs.

Sind Sie Verkehrspilot ?

Nein Hobbyflieger

So ging das dann noch ein Weile, Er stellte die Fragen und ich musste ernst bleiben   

Es kam dann noch eine Frage bezüglich meines Einkommens (Staffelfrage mehr als 4000€)

Da konnte ich es mir nicht verkneifen zu sagen:

Was meinen Sie, hab ich den Flieger gekauft oder vom Sozialamt  

Da hat er dann aufgelegt, Schade eigentlich


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (6. Juli 2015)

Is ja schon länger tote Hose hier:

Ich und ein Kollege sitzen Nachts am PC. Bestimmt kennt einer Agario. Davon gibt es ein schönes Jumpscare. Ich -so dreist wie ich bin- sag ihm das wir das jetzt zocken, er macht die Seite auf: Springt vom Stuhl und weint halber während ich nur da sitze und lache. Dieses Gesicht  Einfach nur zu genial


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (2. November 2015)

Mal kurz n Doppelpost ^^

Da am Wochenende Halloween war und alle in Sauflaune waren mussten wir das natürlich auch tun. Ich als einziger hab natürlich nichts getrunken.
Etwas später am Abend so gegen 22-23 Uhr war es dann soweit. Alle sturz besoffen und konnten nicht mal mehr reden.
Einer ist dann wohl auf die lustige Idee gekommen mit Eiern zu werfen. Soweit nichts schlimmes oder ?
Einer von denen hat dann gemeint Eier auf die Bahn zu werfen. Was passiert ? Er wirft das Ei in die Bahn und trifft ne Frau genau am Kopf 
Alle natürlich tierisch am lachen bis der Bahnfahrer aussteigt. Ne Freundin hab ich am Arm gepackt und meinen Kollegen Huckepack genommen. Alle anderen habens entweder nich kapiert oder sind schön auf die Fresse geflogen. Die die Hingeflogen sind hatten noch ein Ei in der Hand und haben sich schön versaut. Man war das ein Anblick ~10 Leute liegen mit nem Ei im Gesicht am Boden und die andere Lallen den Bahnfahrer nur so an. Das sah so herrlich aus


----------



## s-icon (2. November 2015)

Find ich eher nicht lustig fremde Menschen und Gegenstände mit Eiern zu bewerfen.


----------



## JoM79 (2. November 2015)

Was ist jetzt daran lustig?
Gibt wohl eher ne Anzeige.


----------



## keinnick (2. November 2015)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Alle anderen habens entweder nich kapiert oder sind schön auf die Fresse geflogen. Die die Hingeflogen sind hatten noch ein Ei in der Hand und haben sich schön versaut.



Wenigstens etwas. Lustig ist das allerdings nicht, oder würdest Du drüber lachen, wenn es Dich erwischt?


----------



## Hardwell (7. November 2015)

Ich wollte mir einmal schokokekse kaufen und habe dann aber aus versehen normale kekse ohne schokolade gekauft


----------



## Pronounta (8. November 2015)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir einmal schokokekse kaufen und habe dann aber aus versehen normale kekse ohne schokolade gekauft



Das ist ja mal richtig Hardcore


----------

